# best Full HD LED tv under 50K



## desai_amogh (Apr 15, 2012)

hi guys,

please suggest a good Full HD tv under 50K.  No 3D and strict no for LG tvs as had bad experience.

Regards 
Amogh


----------



## ritvij (Apr 15, 2012)

you have not mentioned a specific size requirement or the number of ports you want (read hdmi, usb)..
but..
i would suggest you go for samsung ua40d5500.. for 56k.. extend your budget a bit..


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 17, 2012)

Please specify the size of TV you want.So that we can suggest you in that particular size

BTW you can have a look at Samsung 5 series LED TVs they are very good.One of the best out there


----------



## desai_amogh (Apr 24, 2012)

I am looking for a 42 Inch LED TV.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 24, 2012)

In your budget you will get 40" LED TV, check out Samsung 32D5000 and even you can have a look at 32D5500 and 32D5900 but that will be out of your budget


----------



## bowmanjudd (Apr 30, 2012)

well I have a LED TV of Samsung and I am not satisfied from the visibility of this LED.so try to buy the product of Sony.It seems good.


----------



## aroraanant (May 1, 2012)

^^^^
Which LED you have?


----------

